# Ron Little or Pop knives



## retired (Dec 21, 2009)

Anybody out there know anything about custom knives made by Ron Little (circa early '70's) or by James Poplin (Pop)?


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 30, 2009)

James Poplin is a good friend of mine and used to make knives . Now-a-days he is just selling knife making supplies in washington , Ga . He is a member of the Ga custom knife makersguild . If you have one of his knives , you have something to hold on to , as i don't think he is going to to make knives anymore . Scott


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Dec 31, 2009)

*Ron Little*

I had Ron Little make me a skinning knife back in the early '70s. I had met him at a Thomson Field Archer's event and he had some of his knives on display. Mine has a 5" skinning blade and cherry wood (finger grip) handle with a brass lower blade guard. I've received as many favorable comments about the leather work on the sheath as the knife itself. He had just started making knives and I think I paid only $25-30 for it. I heard he was later selling the same knives for $125-150. It holds an edge extremely well. I know I've dressed out at least 50-75 deer with it over the years.


----------

